# Omnivent or similar



## 89539 (May 27, 2005)

Hi,

Has anyone fitted an Omnivent or similar as a DIY job? Is it difficult, and do you have any tips to share? I guess replacing a vent would be just the same?

I posted a longish message on the old board with regard to ventilation problems in our Nuevo ES. Suffice to say that after an experiment with an air quality meter from Maplin and a 12v fan from eBay, Auto-Sleepers conceded there may be a problem and have supplied an Omnivent. I just can't bare the thought of going back to Marquis and having it fitted, so would like to attempt it myself.

Pete


----------



## 88790 (May 9, 2005)

Had mine fitted at the AS service centre, did a good job, took the power from a nearby light. If you look at the wiring diagram I think you will find that the light fuses are at ten amps so that should cause no problem.

Otherwise I believe it is a straightforward job involving removal of the old one and then replacing he new one, it seems getting the old sealant off is the problem, I think a warm knife or a spatula is used.

If the ceiling is not flat then more care is needed.

John


----------



## RichardandMary (May 9, 2005)

Just fitted one myself the hardest part was getting the old one out due to the mastic that had been used. I got on the roof carefully prized one corner of the old vent up then used a knife to cut the mastic pushing cloths peg split in half in the gap created I also had to slightly cut the corners of the hole making it square for the new vent to fit conected into a nearby light circuit by pushing a straigtened metal coat hanger through the foam in the roof total job took about 2 hours
Regards
R/M


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

RichardandMary said:


> Just fitted one myself the hardest part was getting the old one out due to the mastic that had been used. I got on the roof carefully prized one corner of the old vent up then used a knife to cut the mastic pushing cloths peg split in half in the gap created I also had to slightly cut the corners of the hole making it square for the new vent to fit conected into a nearby light circuit by pushing a straigtened metal coat hanger through the foam in the roof total job took about 2 hours
> Regards
> R/M


Need a good dry day for doing that job

Motorhomer


----------



## Texas (May 9, 2005)

*Fitting an Omnivent*

I fitted a 3 speed 2 directional Omnivent to my VW. I used a heated putty knife to seperate the frame from the roof mastic.

I had to enlarge the hole to take the slightly bigger casings.

I ran a wire under the roof lining material to an ajacent power source.

On reflection, an air deflector type box underneath would have been an ideal extra, then one could direct the incoming air to the areas most needed.

Do Omnistor do such a device I wonder?

Texas


----------



## 89539 (May 27, 2005)

Thanks for the tips. It sounds like I may as well give it a go. Lets hope this warm dry weather hangs around a touch longer!

Pete


----------



## Texas (May 9, 2005)

I saw a new Omnistor with temp control on ebay recently, It went for £70 ish, less than half of what you will have to pay through a dealership.

I think the temperature control one is the one to go for. IMHO.

As we always holiday in the Med area, I can vouch for - unfortunately mine is non-temp control model - it's effectiveness.

Texas


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I am looking to replace the skylight over our bed (which is over the garage) with a fan ventilator type as the area gets warm and I dread to think what sleeping will be like in a hot summer down south.

Do you people use these things on suck or blow?

Do they let much light through?

I don't really want any light to get in so are there differences between makes in that regard?

Thanks.


----------



## Texas (May 9, 2005)

pippin said:


> I am looking to replace the skylight over our bed (which is over the garage) with a fan ventilator type as the area gets warm and I dread to think what sleeping will be like in a hot summer down south.
> 
> Do you people use these things on suck or blow?
> 
> ...


In my opinion they do not let a lot of light through as the exterior lid is opaque and they also have a blind which can be used when the fan is dormant.

When we use it in hot climes we have it on sucking *out*, the reason being that the cooler air from under the van air is drawn in - via the drop holes and underfloor vents - and exits out through the fan taking the hot air with it.

I added a piece of shaped cardboard to act as a deflector to guide the cool air onto the bed area whan drawing *in *on an evening.

Hope this is of some use to you.

Unfortunately we have never used it in this country.

Texas


----------



## auntygranty (Feb 20, 2008)

I had an omnivent fitted to my present van its ok but draughty as when its closed it is still open vented. There are too many vents in my Nuevo in my opinion so I could do without this one. On my last vehihicle I had an american Fantastic Vent (thats the real name! ) it was much better fully auto, when it rained it shut automatically and had a temperature senser, our dog loved it in spain so did the wife (which is something else !! ) Cost about the same as the omnivent. Used by a lot of trucker in the USA. Auntygranty


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Thanks, I am now researching the Fantastic Vent.

Nova Leisure
3 Mere Farm Business Comp
Redhouse Lane, Hannington
Northamptonshire NN6 9SZ England
Tel: 44 (0) 1604 780022
Fax: 44 (0) 1604 780033
Contacts: James Cox, Karl Krisiulevicius or Kristian Wantling
E-mail: [email protected]

seem to be the UK agents.

http://www.fantasticvent.com/home/home.html

is the US site.


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi we put one in our old van,stright forward as already discribed above.The downside was noise on speeds 2/3!On 3 it was like a jet takeing off (it must have hammered the battery) but I swear if someone wareing a wig walked under it they would have lost it :lol: We put a large heiki roof in this van which offers plenty of light and ventilation without he noise :wink: 
terry
ps used a paper scrapper to cut off mastic


----------

